# E36 steering wheel removal



## rennfahrer (Feb 13, 2004)

does anybody know how to take off the steering wheel of the E36 without tripping the airbag light?
can somebody please post the procedure for me here?
thanks a lot.
D2


----------



## johnf (Sep 16, 2003)

First disconnect the battery.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2004)

If you disconnect the battery, nothing will trip. Hell, I changed out my E36 steering wheel and airbag (replacing the 4-spoke wheel/airbag with the 3-spoke from a '99) and never tripped anything.

Of course, if the thing explodes in your face, understand that I did not in any way warranty this advice. You are on your own.


----------



## rennfahrer (Feb 13, 2004)

o....kay.....

anyone else knows how to deactivate the airbag sensor on the steering wheel for good?


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

rennfahrer said:


> anyone else knows how to deactivate the airbag sensor on the steering wheel for good?


 Why?


----------



## rennfahrer (Feb 13, 2004)

to put on after market steering wheel


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

rennfahrer said:


> to put on after market steering wheel


Duh! But you said "deactivate ... for good" as in "permamently deactivated". That was what I was questioning. If you are going to replace the wheel, you'd still want to reconnect the sensor to the new airbag, unless you are replacing the wheel with one that does not have an airbag (which was not apparent from your earlier posts).


----------



## rennfahrer (Feb 13, 2004)

i c
my bad
i meant to say that i wanted to install an aftermarket steering wheel that doesn't have any airbag on it.
how do i do it?
thanks again.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

rennfahrer said:


> i meant to say that i wanted to install an aftermarket steering wheel that doesn't have any airbag on it.


 No problem! But I have no idea how to do that.


----------



## rennfahrer (Feb 13, 2004)

argh...
alright
:thumbup:


----------

